# HELP!!! Chemical balance out of control!



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I just tested my ph again from my tank, and it's climbed from about 8.0 to almost 9.0. Why? My complete setup right now is sand for substrate, a few plants (you know those long ones that go from the bottom to the top of the tank that they sell along with freshwater lillies, etc. in petco/petsmart) a couple of decorations, a whisper filter, and a heater. With the jump in PH I started paying attention to my other chemicals. Everything seemed fine, but when I tested this evening, my Nitrites are aver 3.3 ppm. Ammonia is at 0, Nitrates at 0, but nitrites and PH are going nuts?

The water is crystal clear, I'm going to do a water change at the moment, but any ideas of what the heck is happening.


----------



## SumthinFishy (Jul 28, 2005)

Would like to help you mlefev but too many variables as to why this may be happening. 

Are you getting Nitrite readings because this is a newly setup tank? What is the pH out of your tap? What kind of kH readings are you getting from the tank and your tap water? You mentioned having plants, are you using any fertilizers? What kind of sand are you using? If you have rocks in your tank, what kind are they? Any crushed coral or shells in the tank?

EDIT**

mlefev... I just noticed your other thread mentioning salt. by chance, did you add salt to this tank and if so, how much? What size is this tank?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

SumthinFishy said:


> Would like to help you mlefev but too many variables as to why this may be happening.
> 
> Are you getting Nitrite readings because this is a newly setup tank? What is the pH out of your tap? What kind of kH readings are you getting from the tank and your tap water? You mentioned having plants, are you using any fertilizers? What kind of sand are you using? If you have rocks in your tank, what kind are they? Any crushed coral or shells in the tank?
> 
> ...



Well, it's been running for 3 weeks, had bacteria from an old tank, so I didn't think it would cycle again. kH is 3 in the tank, and 2.5 in the tap. I used a fertilizer (Plant Gro) about 2 1/2 weeks ago. I don't know the sand, the store only said black sand and gold sand. I don't have any rocks, coral, or shells.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

How much bacteria did you add to the tank? a couple decorations, filter media, substrate? Did you add any salt? was it aquarium salt, or marine salt? salt like instant ocean contains minerals that raise the PH quite a bit.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ah, I forgot to answer the salt question...no salt at all. I put the filter media into the tank, as well as well as some of the gravel (about 2 lbs) from my old tank. I had it in a clay dish for awhile, so it wouldn't get mixed up with the sand..I did remove it, but a little bit (like a handful) at a time over about 2 weeks. Silly question probably, but could I just need a new filter cartridge?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Worth a shot.
Your decorations..are they ceramic?


----------



## SumthinFishy (Jul 28, 2005)

mlefev...

Even though you seeded the tank (which is a good thing) it doesn't appear that the tank was instantly cycled _or_ you didn't have enough ammonia going into the tank to sustain what cycle was there. So you are in the midst of a cycle now. So you'll have to move forward with that in mind. 

Now, you also didn't answer what the pH is out of the tap. Your 9 pH may be normal for your water. Normally in a newer tank or after a water change the pH will climb somewhat. So going from an 8 to a 9 isn't out of the question. 

Depending on what fish you keep, the pH may be fine. Did you use a high range pH test kit when testing your pH?

By the way, what species of fish do you have in this tank? How are they acting? Also, what is the size of the tank?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

OK. let's see. It's way too late for me to be up so I hope I get everything this time...

No ceramic decorations.

PH out of the tap is 8.0. Yes, used high-range PH test. Species, 3 neon tetras, 3 zebra danios, 1 platy and 1 baby platy, 1 clown pleco. The fish act normal. The tank is 10 gallons.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

OK...mini update. After the water change the other day, I tested everything again. Now my PH is about 8.5, Ammonia is at 0, Nitrites are at 1.6ppm I guess it's coming down slowly...I hope water changes every couple of days will help also.


----------



## SumthinFishy (Jul 28, 2005)

Water changes every couple of days will help relieve any potential stress that the fish are feeling during the cycling process.

With a 10 gallon tank you are going to have to watch your water parameters much more closely. You have a greater than average chance that _any_ water change you perform is going to cause a noticeable swing in your numbers with that small of a tank. 

The degree of pH isn't as important as keeping your numbers consistent. Your fish will learn to adapt to a higher than preferred level of pH as long as that pH stays stable.

Just keep an eye on the fish and watch for any signs of distress. 

Good Luck...


----------

